# V6 and 5cyl bellhousing



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

are the V6 bellhousings the same as the 1-5 cyl housings. found a 200 but its a V6 and i would like to put a 20vT in it.
thanks for any insight.


----------



## babydoll8302 (Mar 28, 2005)

i believe i have heard my husband talking about doing the same with some of his friends everything is the same it just takes the time and man power to do the switch lol


----------



## audiguy06 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: (babydoll8302)*

Wow I guess you learn something new everyday... I didnt know that


----------

